# Frozen Goat's Milk vs. Mozzarella?



## Justasiam1963 (Sep 17, 2011)

What cheeses can be made with frozen goatâs milk? I was wanting to make Mozzarella but was told that I couldnât. Then I was told by someone else that I could! Got any âlightâ that you could shed on the subject?


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

We accidentally freeze goat milk all the time. I've not had a problem with it, except that often times the cream wants to turn to butter at the first opportunity and that doesn't always make for the best cheese outcomes.


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

I made mozzarella with goat milk that had been frozen for several months. The cheese was good. Made ricotta from the whey and that was good too.


----------



## Lauri (Sep 20, 2008)

What about any of the othercheeses, are they ok to make from frozen milk?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I've made Chevre with frozen milk. It was every bit a creamy as when I use fresh milk.


----------

